# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si jeni ndjerë kur keni parë ose përjetuar "lindjen" e një fëmije?!

## WALCHIRIA

Tani kisha nje si lloj pyetje ,pak te cuditshme por normale per mua besoj.
Tek po shikoja discovery channel ishte tema per grat kur lindin , dhe doli nje grua ne lindje e siper , e mu kujtua qe para disa vitesh u bera kumbara 2 vajzave qe i pash edhe te lindin . Nuk e di sa njerezve tu kete ndodhur te shofin dike te lindin life , por pasi e kam provuar vete dhe esht nje ndjenj e mrekullushme tek shef dike qe vjen ne jete , kshuqe me erdhi idea te pyes nese dikush ka perjetuar te njejten gje si mua .
Kjo vlen per femrat dhe meshkujt .Do ju pelqente ta perjetonit nje ngjarje te till ? dhe pse eshte pak e frikshme ju garantoj .
Dhe ju lutem mos ma  beni temen chit chat  .lol.
Ps . Vetem ata qe e kan perjetuar dmth vezhguar , jo provuar ,lol.

----------


## Elmo

sme ka ndodhur asnjiher. 
Edhe pse dua ta perjetoj nji rast të tillë.

----------


## Baptist

Walchira, kam pare ne TV qindra here keso gjerash, te theme te drejten une si mashkull (ose si qenie pak e ndryshme njerezore, se ku e di une si e perjetojne te tjeret). Mua me duket shume refuzuese dhe nuk kam deshire ta shoh asnjehere. Aq me pak femiun tim, -jam i sigurt se do te me binte te fiket nga bezdia. Nuk gjej fjale ta pershkruaj ate emocion. Flas gjithnje nga ana ime personale e natyres mashkullore - ku di une; ndoshta te tjeret do te kenaqen?!
Kam pare shume skena filmash ku merrte pjese edhe babai; ne shumcen prej tyre kam pare e u bie te fiket! -Per vete, -s'u ve faj.

Shpresoj te jesh e kenaqur me pergjegjen. Te mos them se neveritem se mund ofendohet ndokush por me duket gje teper e ... pa .. s'di

----------


## elen

Une kam qene prezente po si shqiptare qe jam , nuk jam dakort ose nuk me pelqen qe te asistoje nje mashkull.
Njoh persona shqiptare qe kane qene dhe e bejne me shume per support te femres dhe per emocionet e parjes se femijes.
Them jo.

----------


## donna76

Kam pare te SKY nje emision vetem me lindje.
me operim pa operim  nga te gjitha llojet. 

Une si person nuk impresionohem shpejt dhe mu duk nje gje natyrale dhe delikate. ne fakt eshte gje intime ,jo te gjithe reagojne ne te njejten menyre.

meqe ra fjala per macet,kur isha e vogel kam pare macen qe po lindte. mbase qe aty kuptova qe kalamajt s'dilin nga sqetulla.

----------


## offspring

un i kam prer vet kerthizen djalit tim se ne itali ekziston kjo lloj tradite ku baba merr pjes ne lindje.(na shqiperi me sa kam degjuar nuk ekziston kjo)eeeeeee gjeja me e bukur ne bot

----------


## offspring

> Une kam qene prezente po si shqiptare qe jam , nuk jam dakort ose nuk me pelqen qe te asistoje nje mashkull.
> Njoh persona shqiptare qe kane qene dhe e bejne me shume per support te femres dhe per emocionet e parjes se femijes.
> Them jo.


pse esht keq ti japesh zemer gruas ne te tilla raste?pastaj mos ki turp se ai qe do te jet pran teje kur te lindesh do jet shoku yt.do te ket par nudo ai ty qe.....hajt mos s vrit menjen

----------


## alnosa

Une kam vajtur njehere deri te dera e spitalit dhe kur pashe se sa keq ishte ,ika ,megjithse dhe vete ajo qe do linde nuk pranoj as burrin e as nje nga ne te tjret qe ta shikonim .
Une kam shume qef te rastis ndonjehere vec te shoh se si vjen ne jete bebja  .

----------


## BaBa

> Tani kisha nje si lloj pyetje ,pak te cuditshme por normale per mua besoj.
> Tek po shikoja discovery channel ishte tema per grat kur lindin , dhe doli nje grua ne lindje e siper , e mu kujtua qe para disa vitesh u bera kumbara 2 vajzave qe i pash edhe te lindin . Nuk e di sa njerezve tu kete ndodhur te shofin dike te lindin life , por pasi e kam provuar vete dhe esht nje ndjenj e mrekullushme tek shef dike qe vjen ne jete , kshuqe me erdhi idea te pyes nese dikush ka perjetuar te njejten gje si mua .
> Kjo vlen per femrat dhe meshkujt .Do ju pelqente ta perjetonit nje ngjarje te till ? dhe pse eshte pak e frikshme ju garantoj .
> Dhe ju lutem mos ma  beni temen chit chat  .lol.
> Ps . Vetem ata qe e kan perjetuar dmth vezhguar , jo provuar ,lol.



sna the ca ngjyre i kishte floket  :perqeshje: 



Pervoj e mrekullueshme me te pare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Autorja nuk kërkon të dijë nëse keni parë ndonjë kafshë duke lindur.

*Përmbajuni temës!*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> sme ka ndodhur asnjiher. 
> Edhe pse dua ta perjetoj nji rast të tillë.


*Te uroj ta perjetosh se ska gje me te bukur, me te vertet .*




> Walchira, kam pare ne TV qindra here keso gjerash, te theme te drejten une si mashkull (ose si qenie pak e ndryshme njerezore, se ku e di une si e perjetojne te tjeret). Mua me duket shume refuzuese dhe nuk kam deshire ta shoh asnjehere. Aq me pak femiun tim, -jam i sigurt se do te me binte te fiket nga bezdia. Nuk gjej fjale ta pershkruaj ate emocion. Flas gjithnje nga ana ime personale e natyres mashkullore - ku di une; ndoshta te tjeret do te kenaqen?!
> Kam pare shume skena filmash ku merrte pjese edhe babai; ne shumcen prej tyre kam pare e u bie te fiket! -Per vete, -s'u ve faj.
> 
> Shpresoj te jesh e kenaqur me pergjegjen. Te mos them se neveritem se mund ofendohet ndokush por me duket gje teper e ... pa .. s'di


*Neper filma gjithmon ekzagjerohen gjerat , se di un raste qe kan qen te pranishem baballaret dhe e kan filmuar , dmth jo se esht kushedi se cfare kur ta shofesh pas disa kohesh , por prap ke pare femijen tend te vij ne jet , dhe ndoshta arrin te kuptosha sadopak dhimbjen e gruas dhe mendoheni 2 her paras e te nisni te dytin ,lol. 
Nejse kjo gje esht me deshir .*





> Une kam qene prezente po si shqiptare qe jam , nuk jam dakort ose nuk me pelqen qe te asistoje nje mashkull.
> Njoh persona shqiptare qe kane qene dhe e bejne me shume per support te femres dhe per emocionet e parjes se femijes.
> Them jo.


*Ke te drejten tende , ama emocionte till se provon shpesh here .*





> Kam pare te SKY nje emision vetem me lindje.
> me operim pa operim  nga te gjitha llojet. 
> 
> Une si person nuk impresionohem shpejt dhe mu duk nje gje natyrale dhe delikate. ne fakt eshte gje intime ,jo te gjithe reagojne ne te njejten menyre.
> 
> meqe ra fjala per macet,kur isha e vogel kam pare macen qe po lindte. mbase qe aty kuptova qe kalamajt s'dilin nga sqetulla.



*Provo te shikosh njerzit jo kafshet ,lol .*





> un i kam prer vet kerthizen djalit tim se ne itali ekziston kjo lloj tradite ku baba merr pjes ne lindje.(na shqiperi me sa kam degjuar nuk ekziston kjo)eeeeeee gjeja me e bukur ne bot


Nje mashkull qe e paska perjetuar , qenke per te te dhen doren ..





> Une kam vajtur njehere deri te dera e spitalit dhe kur pashe se sa keq ishte ,ika ,megjithse dhe vete ajo qe do linde nuk pranoj as burrin e as nje nga ne te tjret qe ta shikonim .
> Une kam shume qef te rastis ndonjehere vec te shoh se si vjen ne jete bebja  .



*Ishalla sa me shpejt e shef , vetem ishalla ste ze frika te besh femije vet .*





> sna the ca ngjyre i kishte floket 
> 
> 
> 
> Pervoj e mrekullueshme me te pare



*Te zi si nata i kishte , dhe ishte gjith ngjyr vjollc , ama kur e pastruan gje me te mrekullushme skishte , sidomos ta mbaje ne krah . 

Mos e le pa provuar ,lol .*

----------


## alibaba

> Neper filma gjithmon ekzagjerohen gjerat , se di un raste qe kan qen te pranishem baballaret dhe e kan filmuar , dmth jo se esht kushedi se cfare kur ta shofesh pas disa kohesh , por prap ke pare femijen tend te vij ne jet , dhe ndoshta arrin te kuptosha sadopak dhimbjen e gruas dhe mendoheni 2 her paras e te nisni te dytin ,lol. 
> Nejse kjo gje esht me deshir .


Na ke bo kokën lomsh, knej thu "ekzagjerohet" knaj thu mendoni dy herë para se të nisni t dytin.
Nuk më duket ndjenjë e mirë siç thu, po të qëndrosh aty duket shenjë solidariteti.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> rrusho,
> 
> doktoreshe je apo mami



*Xhuxhu te thash edhe dje po e kan fshir , sjam as njera as tjetra ..*





> Na ke bo kokën lomsh, knej thu "ekzagjerohet" knaj thu mendoni dy herë para se të nisni t dytin.
> Nuk më duket ndjenjë e mirë siç thu, po të qëndrosh aty duket shenjë solidariteti.



Ekzagjerohet me ate qe i bien te fiket e kisha fjalen , po duket qe se ke provuar prandaj flet , se per te qen esht nje emocion qe provohet rrall ne jet , dhe pse esht pak i frikshem duhet ta pranoj .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

flm, prandaj desha me e kap sa jam ketu  :ngerdheshje: 

se e mora me mend qe o fshi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alibaba

> Ekzagjerohet me ate qe i bien te fiket e kisha fjalen , po duket qe se ke provuar prandaj flet , se per te qen esht nje emocion qe provohet rrall ne jet , dhe pse esht pak i frikshem duhet ta pranoj .


S'ma merr mendja që do ta provoj ndonjëherë. Ndërsa për të shiku,. do ta provoj :d

----------


## BaBa

> *Te zi si nata i kishte , dhe ishte gjith ngjyr vjollc , ama kur e pastruan gje me te mrekullushme skishte , sidomos ta mbaje ne krah . 
> 
> Mos e le pa provuar ,lol .*


jo aty afer me ke , ti e di qe un si lej te me ikin keto raste  :ngerdheshje: 


Respekt.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> S'ma merr mendja që do ta provoj ndonjëherë. Ndërsa për të shiku,. do ta provoj :d


Po ate thash edhe un provim me shikim , se me e provu me lind vet ehe ske shonse ..hahhaha cme bone me qesh .

----------


## alnosa

> S'ma merr mendja që do ta provoj ndonjëherë. Ndërsa për të shiku,. do ta provoj :d


E ke degjuar ate kuriozitetin ti se tani do fillojne te lindin dhe burrat ?Ka lindur njeri biles dhe binjak

----------


## alibaba

> E ke degjuar ate kuriozitetin ti se tani do fillojne te lindin dhe burrat ?Ka lindur njeri biles dhe binjak


E kam pa ni film kshtu, luan arnold shfarceneger edhe aj artisti i shkurtë se emrin s'po di si e pat. Ka qenë shumë interesant, ata barkun e fryrë, dhe në fund të filmit lindin.

----------


## alnosa

po DENI DEVITO E QUAJNE 
E SHIKON PRA  :buzeqeshje:

----------

